# Freunden das Angeln beibringen, ohne sich strafbar zu machen?



## mittellandchannel (9. Juni 2016)

Hallo!

Ich probiere meine Freunde dazu zubringen, auch einen Angelschein zu machen. 
Allerdings besteht ja ein Dilemma  Sie müssen ja mal angeln, um herauszufinden, ob ihnen das gefällt!

Wie kann man mal das Angeln ausprobieren, ohne sich strafbar zu machen?`

Ich würde gerne auch mal einen Freund mit zum Ansitzangeln mitnehmen, der direkt an meinem Gewässer wohnt. Wenn wir beide dort kontrolliert werden, ist eine Diskussion vorprogrammiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Freunden das Angeln beibringen, ohne sich strafbar zu machen?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266642


----------



## mittellandchannel (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Freunden das Angeln beibringen, ohne sich strafbar zu machen?*

Hallo Thomas, 

diese Regelungen in Niedersachsen kannte ich eigentlich,

ist natürlich nicht so einfach hunderte Kilometer an die Küste zu fahren.

Freie Gewässer gibt es auch hier in Hannover sehr wahrscheinlich nicht, zumindest habe ich in meinen Recherchen keine Infos gefunden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Freunden das Angeln beibringen, ohne sich strafbar zu machen?*

Da gibts demnächst neue Regelungen, wie Touristenschein, für 28 Tage, hat der Anglerverband NDS gerade beschlossen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316792
http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/524-mitgliederversammlung-2016.html
werden demnäxt sicher genauere Infos folgen


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Freunden das Angeln beibringen, ohne sich strafbar zu machen?*

Während des Lehrgangs sagte einer der Dozenten, dass man einen Helfer dabei haben darf.  Und wenn man kontrolliert wird und der Helfer drillt gerade hatte man wohl einen Schwächeanfall. 
Ich finde das selber zumindest fragwürdig, aber sehe das hier immer wieder. Man darf zwei Ruten haben und es sitzen zwei Leute da und jeder beködert eine Rute, wirft sie aus etc. - aber bevor ich sowie mache würde ich erstmal Rat bei jemanden einholen der was genaueres dazu sagen kann. Ich rate dir ausdrücklich nicht dazu, dass ohne weiteres auszuprobieren


----------



## mittellandchannel (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Freunden das Angeln beibringen, ohne sich strafbar zu machen?*

Klingt super,

habe neulich schon deinen Beitrag darüber gelesen, das war vor der Versammlung.

Ich lese mal....


----------



## mittellandchannel (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Freunden das Angeln beibringen, ohne sich strafbar zu machen?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> aber bevor ich sowie mache würde ich erstmal Rat bei jemanden einholen der was genaueres dazu sagen kann. Ich rate dir ausdrücklich nicht dazu, dass ohne weiteres auszuprobieren



deswegen frage ich hier erstmal nach. 

Wollte mich noch in meinem Vereinsforum dann auch erkundigen und dann irgendwie im Verein offiziell nachfragen.

Theoretisch muss man in jedem Forellenpuff auch einen Sportfischerschein haben.


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Freunden das Angeln beibringen, ohne sich strafbar zu machen?*

Grundsätzlich haftest du nicht wenn dein gegenüber keinen Lappen hat.kontrollierst ja auch bei den Kumpel mit denen du fischen gehst vorher ob er korrekt alle scheine dabei hat.


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Freunden das Angeln beibringen, ohne sich strafbar zu machen?*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> diese Regelungen in Niedersachsen kannte ich eigentlich,
> 
> ...


 
 Klingt nach Niedersachsen, das Landesrecht ist wichtig.

 Das muss nicht unbedingt nur mit Küstengewässern zu tun haben.
Wenn der Eigentümer oder Pächter da nichts gegen hat das bei Dier einer Mitangelt und auch der Gesetzgeber keinen Fischereischein (Nach Prüfung) vorschreibt geht das auch so.

 Viele Vereine lassen zum Beispiel Kinder (zur Vorbereitung unter 14 J) bei Eltern oder Anderen einfach Mitangeln.
 Ich denke das ist die Regel und fast überall so.

 Teilweise gibt es auch Bereiche wo man es für normal hält, das die Partner oder Freunde im Rahmen der Rutenbegrenzung Mitangeln dürfen, auch wenn sie schon älter sind.
 Sie Angeln ja unter Aufsicht im Rahmen einer Berechtigung, der Aufsichtsperson.
 Teilweise wird es aber auch Anders gesehen, fast da der Lebenspartner eine Rute an, braucht ER eine eigene Berechtigung.

 Ich kenne aber auch Vereine wo bei Kindern die mal Angeln, ganz weggesehen wird.
 Oder wo man Dich doof anschaut wenn man fragt mit wie vielen Ruten Du den angeln darfst, oder wie Deine Frau  einen Gastschein bekommt...

 All so etwas, gibt es in Niedersachsen derzeit....
 Wobei ich wenige Angelteiche kenne die eine Prüfung verlangen.
 Wobei sie sich ja selbst nur absichern wollen.
 Wenn du sagst das Du an so einem Teich mit deinem Freund angeln möchtest und da dann "unterstützt" werden Viele euch Angeln lassen.


----------



## Rannebert (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Freunden das Angeln beibringen, ohne sich strafbar zu machen?*

Da fragst Du am besten per Mail bei Deinem Verein nach, wie sich das verhält. Dann hast Du zumindest was (halb)schriftlich vorliegen.
Unter dem Aspekt der Neumitgliedswerbung ist das zumindest bei mir kein Problem. Und mit genug städtischen Fischereiaufsehern habe ich darüber auch schon gesprochen, und nicht einer davon hätte da den Finger gerührt. Eher waren sie alle positiv der Sache gegenüber eingestellt, schliesslich wirbt man neue Angelkollegen.
Dass dann aber natürlich eine Spinntour nicht mit zwei Ruten gelaufen wird sollte auch klar sein, da wird nur eine mitgenommen. Damit kann man den Freund dann werfen lassen, während man selbst daneben steht und Tipps geben kann und bereit ist einzugreifen. Beim Ansitzen bekommt derjenige dann halt einfach die Macht und Verantwortung über eine der Ruten zugeteilt, und kann sich damit auch gut rantasten.

Und damit hast Du schon den Grundbausatz einer Mail, die Du dem Verein schreiben kannst. Unter solchen Bedingungen bezweifele ich sehr stark, dass da eine Absage zu dem Thema kommen wird.

Edith sagt: Mal davon ab, dass bei uns der Vereinseintritt auch nicht direkt eine abgelegt Prüfung voraussetzt. Man muss allerdings bis zum Ende des nachfolgenden Kalenderjahres seine Prüfung absolviert haben, sonst ist man wieder raus. Von daher geht es hier auch begrenzt ohne Schein! #6


----------



## mittellandchannel (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Freunden das Angeln beibringen, ohne sich strafbar zu machen?*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Edith sagt: Mal davon ab, dass bei uns der Vereinseintritt auch nicht direkt eine abgelegt Prüfung voraussetzt. Man muss allerdings bis zum Ende des nachfolgenden Kalenderjahres seine Prüfung absolviert haben, sonst ist man wieder raus. Von daher
> geht es hier auch begrenzt ohne Schein! #6



Stimmt, ist bei uns auch so. Denke ich frage mal bei uns nach!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Freunden das Angeln beibringen, ohne sich strafbar zu machen?*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> Theoretisch muss man in jedem Forellenpuff auch einen Sportfischerschein haben.


Falsch,
bei uns in Niedersachsen wurde ich an noch keinem Forellenpuff nach der Prüfung gefragt. Es gibt welche, die es verlangen oder auf der Webseite stehen haben und ignorieren. Aber die meisten hier(meine Erfahrung) erwarten es nicht.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Freunden das Angeln beibringen, ohne sich strafbar zu machen?*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Falsch,
> bei uns in Niedersachsen wurde ich an noch keinem Forellenpuff nach der Prüfung gefragt. Es gibt welche, die es verlangen oder auf der Webseite stehen haben und ignorieren. Aber die meisten hier(meine Erfahrung) erwarten es nicht.



Deshalb schreibt er ja THEORETISCH, was deine praktische Erfahrung ja zeigt nicht immer der Fall sein muss.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Freunden das Angeln beibringen, ohne sich strafbar zu machen?*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Deshalb schreibt er ja THEORETISCH, was deine praktische Erfahrung ja zeigt nicht immer der Fall sein muss.


Und genau das ist ja falsch, in der Theorie braucht man in Niedersachsen keine Prüfung.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Freunden das Angeln beibringen, ohne sich strafbar zu machen?*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Und genau das ist ja falsch, in der Theorie braucht man in Niedersachsen keine Prüfung.



Wenn ich in Niedersachsen angeln will brauche ich den Nachweis über das bestehen der Fischereischeinprüfung. Ob so ein Betreiber eines Forellenpuffs das nun kontrolliert oder nicht ist ja sein Ding, aber THEORETISCH müsstest du den Nachweis haben, der PRAKTISCH aber nirgendwo verlangt wird in den Anlagen- denn die wollen ja auch ihr Geld verdienen ne.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Freunden das Angeln beibringen, ohne sich strafbar zu machen?*

Gesetzlich nicht, wenn Du nur angeln willst (da reicht laut Gesetz Perso und Erlaubnisschein, wenn Dir jemand die Karte verkauft), viele Bewirtschafter (nicht alle) wollen das aber trotzdem sehen mit Schein oder Prüfung.

Nur für den Eintritt in eine Verein musste nach dem Gesetz die Prüfung machen...


----------

